
Ask HN: Concept: Deepfake videos as a replacement for emails (Will you use it?) - rahulchhabra07
Write any email on the go. The software generates an almost realistic video of you reading out your email.<p>The reader gets to watch it (w subtitles if reqd), read via text
======
jeanlucas
Nope. Would not use the same way I don't like audio messages on some apps like
WhatsApp. But it's a curious feature regardless.

------
rahulchhabra07
Found [https://rephrase.ai](https://rephrase.ai) which promises to do exactly
that. Would love to see how well it grows.

